# Google- Dr. Donohue: Mesenteric artery - Richmond Times Dispatch



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr. Donohue: Mesenteric artery**Richmond Times Dispatch*By Times Dispatch Staff Dear Dr. Donohue: I read your article about *irritable bowel syndrome* with interest. For seven and a half years I was treated for it. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

